# The Vendetta and Charlotte Thread



## ruka (Jun 18, 2005)

So I finally got a digital camera of my own,instead of borrowing my boyfriend's. (I'm in love! It's a Canon ElphSD400. I got it on ebay for a great price!) This will be a thread toshare pictures, stories, and for me to ask questions about theirsometime quirky behaviors.






Charlotte striking a pose





Charlotte hiding behind the neglected punching bag





Is that Char-Char chewing carpet???





Mom, just let me have a little!





Vendetta cooling on the cold tiles

Vendetta is usually the more social one but she did not like the cameratoday! I guessshe had to get into a comfortable position forme to take her picture. Charlotte is more shy but she leapedinto the camera! I think the girls were switching personalities today!

More to come shortly...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 18, 2005)

*ruka wrote: *


>




:love:



~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 18, 2005)

my goodness, my vicky looks like a lil miniversion of your charlotte! i swear they have almost identical markingand coloring!! 

both of your buns are beautiful!!


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 18, 2005)

My goodness!!!! A rabbit with my name!!! And a cute one, too!!!! LOL!! Charlotte


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 18, 2005)

Very cute!!!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are some beautiful bunnies you have there


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 18, 2005)

They are absolutely precious. They are totally adorable.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 18, 2005)

AWW SOO CUTE!! gr8 pics!! thanks for showing us all!! by the way it seems like you have a gr8 digtial camara!!hehe


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice camera.

I wonder why Charlotte had no red eye, and Vendettadid. Could it be that she was nervousabout the camera and her pupilswerelarge.

Rainbows!


----------



## ruka (Jun 18, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Nice camera.
> 
> I wonder why Charlotte had no red eye, and Vendettadid. Could it be that she was nervousabout the camera and her pupilswerelarge.
> 
> Rainbows!


That's what I was wondering! I didn't use a special format forCharlotte. Char has brown eyes and Vendetta has blue-gray eyes. Maybethat's why? I need to learn how to get rid of it with PhotoShop.

Thanks for all the compliments. The girls' egos grewten timesmore this morning. AndI thought they were alreadysassy.:disgust:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

Love the carpet chewer.....and am laughing veryhard about the name Vendetta. Is there some history there? I have arabbit that SHOULD be named that.

Welcome!

Rose


----------



## ruka (Jun 19, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> Love the carpet chewer.....and am laughing very hard aboutthe name Vendetta. Is there some history there? I have a rabbit thatSHOULD be named that.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Rose


Well, I named them after the two main characters from an online cartooncalled "Making Fiends". It's about a new girl named Charlotte who triesto become friends with a monster-making evil little girl namedVendetta. You can watch the episodes onhttp://www.makingfiends.com.When I adopted the girls from the humane society, they were givennames. Charlotte was already named Charlotte (what a coincidence!) andVendetta was originally named Samantha. I didn't think "Samantha" fither very well but now that I think of it, Charlotte should have beennamed Vendetta because of how evil she is! She tries to bite meandsometimes givesme the look like revenge iscoming my way.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 19, 2005)

:inlove:


----------



## ariel (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh what cuties!!!!

Digi cameras are great things aren't they! We all fight over ours LOL


----------



## naturestee (Jun 19, 2005)

Charlotte a biter? Not that adorable face, I just won't believe it!


----------



## ruka (Jun 21, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Charlotte a biter? Not that adorable face, I just won't believe it!


Well lately, she hasn't been biting which is good. I guess she got overit after I got her and her sister spayed. I was hoping litter trainingwould be easier to do, but it turns out they're just very stubborn orlazy. (They use the pan as a lounge)


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 21, 2005)

*ruka wrote:*


> *rabbitgirl wrote:*





> Love the carpet chewer.....and am laughing very hardabout the name Vendetta. Is there some history there? I have a rabbitthat SHOULD be named that.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Rose





> Well, I named them after the two main characters from an online cartooncalled "Making Fiends". It's about a new girl named Charlotte who triesto become friends with a monster-making evil little girl namedVendetta. You can watch the episodes onhttp://www.makingfiends.com.When I adopted the girls from the humane society, they were givennames. Charlotte was already named Charlotte (what a coincidence!) andVendetta was originally named Samantha. I didn't think "Samantha" fither very well but now that I think of it, Charlotte should have beennamed Vendetta because of how evil she is! She tries to bite meandsometimes givesme the look like revenge iscoming myway.





> Lol....loveit!!! I have had several bunnies who would fit that name to atee.





> Rose


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 21, 2005)

Now you know that this is the face of an :angel:--






ETA - Ruka, that webiste is hilarious! I'm bookmarking 'Making Fiends.'


----------



## ruka (Jul 8, 2005)

It's been a while since my first post of pictures. Now I have new pics of bunny naps.






Bunny slippers!!!










They are each other's personal pillows





What are these sloth-like creatures??






Who looks the most comfortable?





Vendetta taking the spotlight





Cleaning time!





My sleepy models.





Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 8, 2005)

They are the cutest little girls. Whatwonderful pictures. I think they need to learn how to relax, they looka little tense.

Tina


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2005)

. I think they need to learn how to relax, they look a little tense.

Tina


LOL If those 2 were anymorerelaxed they would be comatoselol what pretty slippersyou have everyone should havea pair like that .


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2005)

What beautiful, loving little lumps they are! LOL! 

*adds to bunnynapping list*


----------



## ruka (Jul 8, 2005)

The girls are so lazy. They haven't been runningaround lately. When they're out of their cage, they venture out for anew lounge spot.


----------



## ruka (Aug 22, 2005)

I haven't updated this thread in a while, but tostart off this new post, I have a few pictures to share from my visitto the Sea Life Park. It's basically an aquatic zoo. Enjoy!

Baby sea turtles





















Sea lions and seals

























Cute bird.





Dolphins can never keep still!!!





Rabbit Island. It's really called that.





And for those of you who couldn't see the rabbit.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 22, 2005)

The pictures are great! I love the seals!

Are your rabbits named what I think they're named after....? :?

making fiends, making fiends....?


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 22, 2005)

What awesome pictures. That bird is just too cute, I want to hug it.

Tina


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 22, 2005)

Great photos! I bet you had fun!


----------



## ruka (Aug 23, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> The pictures are great! I love the seals!
> 
> Are your rabbits named what I think they're named after....? :?
> 
> making fiends, making fiends....?


"Making fiends, making fiends. Vendetta's always making fiends. Making fiends, while Charlotte makes friends."

Yes, they were named after the main characters. I love Amy Winfrey. If I had a pink flemish, I'd name him Big Bunny.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

OMG I wish I could kiss this seal right on the nose!! how cute!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 27, 2005)

*ruka wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thepictures are great! I love the seals!
> ...


----------



## ruka (Aug 28, 2005)

Haha. Actually, Charlotte was given the name"Charlotte" at the humane society. Vendetta was once a Samantha, but Ifigured, "Well, Charlotte can stay as Charlotte, and Samantha can be...Vendetta!" And that's how it came about.

Stanleysmom, your friend is awesome for showing you the site and for thinking the girls' names are awesome.


----------



## ruka (Sep 9, 2005)

A couple mornings ago, I discovered Vendettawith a patch of missing hair on her face. I have never witnessed herand Charlotte in a fight, but they do like to chase each otheraround... in their cage. I'm not sure how it happened, but it looks asif someone got a tweezer and just plucked a patch of hair. It looksneatly done. I put antibiotic ointment on it, and Vendetta hasn't beenbothering it. Neither hasCharlotte. It's been looking prettygood so far. It's not red or irritated. No ooze and yucky stuff. 

Is it possible for bunnies to lose patches of hair cleanly?
















Ha! With these new pics, you can actually see her beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 10, 2005)

I have no idea about the missing hair, but

HER EYES ARE SO PRETTY! :love:


----------



## ruka (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, Vendetta's hair is growing back. She doesn't seem bothered by it at all. But I have better news...

I found a rabbit savvy doctor! You have no idea how long I have beenlooking for one, then I ran into this lady who breeds and showsrabbits. She recommended me to a doctor named Dr. Tom. He has a bunnythat's 12 years old so I know he's doing something right! The clinic isabout 20 minutes from my house. I'm so psyched. The girls have onlyseen the vets at the humane society. They have an appointment onSaturday. I hope everything goes well. I'll let you know how it goes.

Out of curiosity, how much does your vet charge per bun? This doctor charges $39. I guess that's reasonable.

Yay! I found a doctor!:groupparty:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 15, 2005)

my doc charges 55 per bun (Canadian). good luck at the appt! pretty bunny!


----------



## ruka (Sep 18, 2005)

The appointment went very well. The doctor isquite a charmer. He has a thirteen and a half year old mini lop buck!Now this is the guy to trust!

Surprisingly, the girls weight exactly the same!... or at least they'rewithin ten grams. They weight 3.26 pounds. He gave me a few pointers ondiet and recommended trying one that is similar to the one his rabbitis on. You bet I will!

And I always wondered why the girls don't have a lot of whiskers. Hesays their breed (they're rex mixes) don't usually have a whole bunch,and it also may be due to the fact the girls groom each other all thetime.

Oh I wish I could have taken a picture of Charlotte being examined. Formost of the time, Dr. Tom was rubbing her nose and her eyes wereclosed. It was so cute!

The doctor says they're very healthy and that he'll see them for the next check up next year.

Hooray for healthy, happy bunnies and Dr. Tom!


----------



## ruka (Sep 18, 2005)

I took pictures of just Charlotte today before we left for the vet's. Detta wasn't being very social. Enjoy!





Do I look cute in the blue ribbon?





How about in this pose?





Maybe pink is better?





I'm not the Easter Bunny!





Paparazzi!





Can you see my little pink tongue?




Nice comfy bed





Now, this is what I'm talking about!





Quick! Run for cover!





My philosophy is, if I can't see you, you can't see me!





Me and my mom with the funny clips in her hair

The End


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 18, 2005)

They look like little easter bunnies!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 19, 2005)

Such cute pictures!! I love the ribbons.


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 20, 2006)

THIS IS TO DIE FOR!!!! :inlove::hearts:heartbeat:kiss::heart:


----------

